# Okay, need some redfish help



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

My old man and I went out to West Bay yesterday and fished the Burnt Mill creek / Rivercamp area for a couple of hours on low tide. The weather was gorgeous and I got to try out some new gear. But, here's the deal - I've fished St. Andrews Bay, West Bay, and Tyndall - all looking for redfish. Dad and I have gotten far less luck than I should think possible. We use the recommended baits at the recommended times, but we just can't seem to round up the fish. Now, on this note, I noticed 2 things yesterday - one, we fished in some really shallow water yesterday - less than 2 feet. But, we couldn't really get deep in these flat areas because we'd bottom out with our trolling motor. Two, we have never sight-fished redfish. 

So, I'm wondering what step in the process the old man and I are missing. We fish out of a gator 1756 and rely on our trolling motor. And, we vary up our baits according to traditional wisdom. But, I think we're going wrong with actually finding the fish. So, what tricks do you guys employ? I mean, is the main method of fishing for reds sight fishing? I guess I don't know what to look for, or HOW to "spot" them, since it's rare that the water is actually calm enough to see them. Just a little frustrated at this point.

P.S. - Between us, I'm the only one with polarized glasses, and I wear oakleys. I know those aren't the best...


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

We fished East Bay Saturday and saw some redfish,but could not get them to bite.Went to North Bay Sunday and didn't see any redfish.We did catch a few nice trout in the shallow water.We are constantly throwing while looking for fish.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will generaly throw a gold spoon 1/4 oz weedless.I call it thr redfish locater bait.Hope this helps....:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Youre probably trying to get them little slot ones? Shrimp with a popping cork, light FC leader, small hook. Redfish magic spinner bait. I take the plastic off and put a gulp in its place. Not sure if that part really matters but it catches fishes. Mirrolure topwater. Honestly though, my opinion is it's all in being where the fishes be. Saltwater fish are stupid and if they are there and hungry they will eat whatever you throw at them.


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

We went yesterday to West Bay and caught 1 cat fish. I was there a few weeks ago and the reds were schooling in a couple spots we normally fish. I have been back twice during the same conditions and NO FISH. It was dead out there yesterday. Not many mullet either. Someone told me, find the mullet and you will find the reds and specs.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey man I will try and help you out a little....

The problem you are having is that west bay is very tricky and unless you have lots of shallow water sightfishing experience in west bay then it is hard to fish. If you are not rigged out with a flats boat that drafts 10in of water, a push pole, a power pole, and lots of knowledge about location of the fish, then West Bay is almost impossible to consistantly catch reds. I am not trying to discourage you but blind casting down those banks you were on with a trolling motor is about like pissing in the wind. 

Now....I would like to help you catch some fish so I will be glad to send you a map of several places in west bay that hold redfish consistantly. They are much easier to catch there and they dont spook as easily. Most of the fish in west bay spook very easy, therefore they will get out of dodge before you see them if you are going down a shallow bank with a trolling motor. Send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you a map of some spots that may change you luck. 

Hope this helps 

www.fishtheemeraldcoast.com
[email protected]


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you do not mind launching in Navarre I can most likely put you on some fish with a spot that almost always produces for me with live shrimp fished on a carolina rig. If interested shoot me a PM and I will tell you where to go.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I will confirm what Brant said about West Bay can be hard to fish.I do not consistently see redfish there.I fish from West Bay Pt. to Crooked Creek.I have talked with people at the ramp that say they usually see a bunch of redfish in West Bay.Obviously these people are doing something different than myself.


----------

